# Introducing the Zeiss Otus 28mm f/1.4 Video



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2015)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/w6gjBvgFqbw" width="728" height="380" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><em>The world’s best wide-angle lens – ZEISS Otus 1.4/28</em></p>
<p>Uncompromising performance across the entire image field makes this full-frame lens unique and sets new standards among wide-angle focal lengths. Raise your photos to a totally new dimension by capturing even the tiniest details of your subject.</p>
<p>More information: <a href="http://www.zeiss.com/otus" target="_blank">www.zeiss.com/otus</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1190733-REG/zeiss_otus_28mm_f_1_4_ze.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"> Zeiss Otus 28mm f/1.4 at B&H Photo</a></p>
```


----------

